# Pulling tough nails out



## RHarkins (Mar 6, 2009)

How do you pull those tough nails out? Esp those with missing / stripped heads. Is there a tool that grabs onto the shank for pulling?
I've done an internet search & can't find anything suitable. I've tryed everything at the BORG too, no luck.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Tried one of these?

http://www.toolbarn.com/product/crescent/56/


----------



## HFC Homes (May 5, 2009)

Take the hammer claw and wedge the nail in it as close to the wood as you can and twist it back and forth.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I use a pair of end snips. Just be sure not to clamp down too hard and cut through the nail.

G


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I use a Vise Grips*

Or a large Channelocks when the head has pulled off.The Leverage is increased by rocking on the jaw like a claw hammer. If you can get about 1/2" bent over the rip hammer or claw hammer can be engaged from the side and pulled out sort of side ways. I use a cat's paw or a nail retriever Japanese style, to get under the head real good. I pulled as many as I've sunk.:blink: bill


----------



## JDavis21835 (Mar 2, 2009)

mdlbldrmatt135 said:


> Tried one of these?
> 
> http://www.toolbarn.com/product/crescent/56/


These are the way to go. Dont see them very often, but they work great.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks like you have enough answers but I'll add my tried and true method . . . fencing pliers. The multi-purpose variety.


----------



## axxman (May 13, 2009)

*New tool just won awards at the hardware show!*

Just check out the Nail Jack or the Nail Hunter, designed from the ground up just for this scenario. Nothing better.


----------



## axxman (May 13, 2009)

*Nail Jack vid, sold on Amazon.com*






The tools are sold on Amazon.com


----------



## RHarkins (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks axxman, ordered the 11" Nail Jack. That looks like what I''ve been looking for as it is designed specificially to grip the shank of the nail. 
I previously looked at the Cresent nail puller but it didn't look like it was designed to grip the shank of the nail & it also looks like it needs the head on to work. It was a bit pricey & wasn't quite sure how it works either.
Thanks again for all your responses.
I will post a reply when I have tryed it out. I have some salvaged pallet material that is pretty nice hard maple. These nails were put in green with an air nailer. Now the wood has shrunk around the nail, so they will be tough to pull out. So..... I guess I'll see if this Nail Jack works as well as advertised... :yes:


----------

